# Pulled the trigger on an R tonight.



## Ozarker (Jul 14, 2019)

Well, I had my heart set on an RP, but after much thought I ended up ordering the R and RF 24-105mm f/4L kit. I am hoping big time that the manual focus guide (those little arrows, not peaking) can be used with my old manual focus Takumars and Mamiya/Sekor lenses. I almost went with the 5D mark IV, but decided on the R instead. If I don't like it, I can always return it for a 5D Mark IV. Just hoping I made the right decision. My main reason for the R over the 5D Mark IV is the prospect of the new RF lenses. I've seen people do some nice work with the old EF 24-105, so the hope is that the RF version will be real nice. Anyway, wish me luck. I had to sell a whole bunch of stuff to get this, including my EF 35mm f/1.4L II and two rifles I hand built myself.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 14, 2019)

You can only use the focus guide arrows for a lens that sends data to the camera. If you have chipped your lenses, they may work, but if they are not canon compatible electronic, than focus peaking is the only solution besides your eyeball, and thats not bad. Blow up the image on the rear lcd and you can get really accurate AF.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 14, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You can only use the focus guide arrows for a lens that sends data to the camera. If you have chipped your lenses, they may work, but if they are not canon compatible electronic, than focus peaking is the only solution besides your eyeball, and thats not bad. Blow up the image on the rear lcd and you can get really accurate AF.


I noticed tonight that fotodiox has an adapter called the Pronto that adds AF to any manual focus lens without electronics. They used a Helios 58mm f/2 as the example lens on a Sony body. It isn't available yet for the R series, but I would imagine it will be in the next year or so. That would be a real game changer for me as I love to use my old M42 screw mount lenses. Fingers crossed. They got excellent results. I have purchase the chipped adapters in the past and the chips kept falling off. Thanks for the info! That was a big question of mine. The one accessory I wish I could have afforded was the adapter with the control ring. Maybe in a few months. Got the Camera and lens for $2,899 due to a $500 instant rebate. I think that was a good deal.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 14, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You can only use the focus guide arrows for a lens that sends data to the camera. If you have chipped your lenses, they may work, but if they are not canon compatible electronic, than focus peaking is the only solution besides your eyeball, and thats not bad. Blow up the image on the rear lcd and you can get really accurate AF.



I've seen it stated as 'lens needs to report distance info' on the interwebs, but I don't think that's true. The focus guides also work with my MP-E, which is a fixed focus lens.
So that gives me good hopes that chipped lenses will work.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 14, 2019)

Congrats!

I went in with a positive attitude and learned the whole camera first and tried a lot of different setups to really find a smart way to set it up. I know a guy who bought and right off the bat he had all this negativity and complained about everything that wasn’t exactly like his old camera, he always ends up selling and buying instead of taking the time. 

For manual focus I use both those arrows, but have set my “Record”-button on top to magnify, and that is pretty easy also. So you have options.

I think the R still is an incredible camera that keeps on delivering for me. It’s REALLY enjoyable.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 14, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I went in with a positive attitude and learned the whole camera first and tried a lot of different setups to really find a smart way to set it up. I know a guy who bought and right off the bat he had all this negativity and complained about everything that wasn’t exactly like his old camera, he always ends up selling and buying instead of taking the time.
> 
> ...


That's great to hear. It really was a struggle choosing it above the 5D Mark IV, but the RF lenses look so good and the extra focus points will really make things nice, I think. I don't care about the video. Almost all I shoot are static stills. My problem will be the learning curve. Gets harder to learn as I get older.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 14, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> That's great to hear. It really was a struggle choosing it above the 5D Mark IV, but the RF lenses look so good and the extra focus points will really make things nice, I think. I don't care about the video. Almost all I shoot are static stills. My problem will be the learning curve. Gets harder to learn as I get older.


Keep an open mind and you’ll learn it soon enough.

I was initially very bummed I couldn’t zoom in to 1:1 at the actual used AF point with a simple press on the SET-button, but I just use double touch on the desired point and I forgot about the old way in a week.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jul 15, 2019)

enjoy it

post photos as soon as you get used to the camera


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 15, 2019)

AHHHHHH!!!!!! I looked this morning to see whether the kit shipped yet and noticed I had accidentally ordered an RP kit. Cancelled the order in time. Will need to wait a week or so for the credit terms to get straightened out before I can reorder.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 16, 2019)

You should be able to get the R with 24-105 lens for ~$2799. Go to Greentoe and enter a slightly lower offer, perhaps 2650 and they will check with their dealers and counter with the lowest available price from a authorized US dealer.









Greentoe.com - Name your price on Cameras, TVs, Optics, Electronics and more!


Name your price on camera bodies, lenses, bags, pro lighting, photography accessories and more. Our network of authorized retailers is waiting to hear your offer. No grey market, all USA authorized retailers.




www.greentoe.com


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 16, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> AHHHHHH!!!!!!
> ... and noticed I had accidentally ordered an RP kit.


So then it became clear, why the deal was too good to be true  


> Cancelled the order in time. Will need to wait...


But I'm glad that you could fix it. A little longer waiting makes the thrill of anticipation even better


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 16, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> So then it became clear, why the deal was too good to be true
> 
> But I'm glad that you could fix it. A little longer waiting makes the thrill of anticipation even better


Believe it or not, the deal isn't much different. Just about $3k either way. That's what got me confused. (I had a speedlight and M42 to RF adapter in the deal).


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 16, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Believe it or not, the deal isn't much different. Just about $3k either way. That's what got me confused. (I had a speedlight and M42 to RF adapter in the deal).


Interesting. In Germany the prices right now are this (at reliable dealers)
EOS R + RF24-105 + adapter = 3.5 k€
EOS RP + RF24-105 + adapter = 2.4 k€

So more than 1k difference.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 16, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Interesting. In Germany the prices right now are this (at reliable dealers)
> EOS R + RF24-105 + adapter = 3.5 k€
> EOS RP + RF24-105 + adapter = 2.4 k€
> 
> So more than 1k difference.


VAT?


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 16, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> VAT?


As usual in Germany all prices including 19% VAT. 
So net price 2.95 and 2.02 k€


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 17, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> As usual in Germany all prices including 19% VAT.
> So net price 2.95 and 2.02 k€


Why angry?
Because VAT is always included?
Because of the price gap?
Because of me?


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 17, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Why angry?
> Because VAT is always included?
> Because of the price gap?
> Because of me?


Because of VAT.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 17, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Because of VAT.


Got it.

Well, ... you know... 
Of course it is always better when the taxes are low and the state leaves you as much money as possible, but a good infrastructure, a social environment etc. costs money. 
And if VAT is directly included nobody can commit tax fraud.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 17, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Got it.
> 
> Well, ... you know...
> Of course it is always better when the taxes are low and the state leaves you as much money as possible, but a good infrastructure, a social environment etc. costs money.
> And if VAT is directly included nobody can commit tax fraud.


Believe me, I'd rather have a national sales tax (or VAT) than the convoluted income tax system we have here.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 17, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Believe me, I'd rather have a national sales tax (or VAT) than the convoluted income tax system we have here.


We in Germany have both, and more  . 
There is a saying that 80% of the world tax specialized literature is about the German tax system.  (AFAIK know it's wrong)


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 17, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You should be able to get the R with 24-105 lens for ~$2799. Go to Greentoe and enter a slightly lower offer, perhaps 2650 and they will check with their dealers and counter with the lowest available price from a authorized US dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late. Thank you.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 17, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> So then it became clear, why the deal was too good to be true
> 
> But I'm glad that you could fix it. A little longer waiting makes the thrill of anticipation even better


It's straight now. Should have it tomorrow. Interestingly, the EF to RF adapter was not included. Had to order one separately.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 18, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> ... the EF to RF adapter was not included. Had to order one separately.


I've heard that before. Strange, that this is a bundle here in Europe (not only Germany) but not in the states...


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 18, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> I've heard that before. Strange, that this is a bundle here in Europe (not only Germany) but not in the states...



Here in the Netherlands is wasn't part of the bundle when I bought it. Probably bad timing on my part.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 18, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> Here in the Netherlands is wasn't part of the bundle when I bought it. Probably bad timing on my part.


I didn't check all EU countries but I found it in GER, AUT, GBR, FRA, POL and then I stopped looking.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 18, 2019)

When you pay extra for next day shipping and get all excited because tomorrow is gonna seem like Christmas, and then you wake up and find this. Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! :


----------



## Viggo (Jul 18, 2019)

Oh man... that sucks! I gambled on my 85 making it from NY to Nashville with a one day margin, thank god your case wasn’t mine as the lens would just sat in the hotel with no one to take it across the pond...

Waiting for gear is the WORST...


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 18, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Oh man... that sucks! I gambled on my 85 making it from NY to Nashville with a one day margin, thank god your case wasn’t mine as the lens would just sat in the hotel with no one to take it across the pond...
> 
> Waiting for gear is the WORST...


I'd have driven to Nashville and sent it to you... in a few months. I'd want it to look used for the customs and VAT people.  BTW: Are you happy with that RF 85?


----------



## Viggo (Jul 18, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I'd have driven to Nashville and sent it to you... in a few months. I'd want it to look used for the customs and VAT people.  BTW: Are you happy with that RF 85?


Can’t tell you for another 12 days I’m afraid, but I’ll go out on a limb and say.. yeees?


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 18, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> When you pay extra for next day shipping and get all excited because tomorrow is gonna seem like Christmas, and then you wake up and find this. Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! :



Better than some shipments that came via USPS. I live in New England, and I've had several packages that were approaching the house on time, but then took unexpected detours into other states that place the package further from its destination. NJ -> White Plains -> Long Island -> Upstate NY -> back to the normal track (sometimes back to White Plains), and USPS updates are oftentimes not timely.

The worst are 1-day USPS priority from one of the NYC superstores. It takes 2-3 days to get here. UPS/Fedex will get here in one. MailInnovations is even worse at 3-5 business days -- because 1-2 days is lost on the transfer from UPS to USPS.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 18, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Can’t tell you for another 12 days I’m afraid, but I’ll go out on a limb and say.. yeees?


 I'm holding out for the DS version.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 18, 2019)

The One Day Saver was shipped through FedEx and it was both free from BH, updated very often and it took less than a day. Just as flawless as I had hoped and counted on.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 18, 2019)

Random Orbits said:


> Better than some shipments that came via USPS. I live in New England, and I've had several packages that were approaching the house on time, but then took unexpected detours into other states that place the package further from its destination. NJ -> White Plains -> Long Island -> Upstate NY -> back to the normal track (sometimes back to White Plains), and USPS updates are oftentimes not timely.
> 
> The worst are 1-day USPS priority from one of the NYC superstores. It takes 2-3 days to get here. UPS/Fedex will get here in one. MailInnovations is even worse at 3-5 business days -- because 1-2 days is lost on the transfer from UPS to USPS.


You know what is real funny? I have a photographer friend that works for UPS at the airport in Louisville. He actually had to unload that very plane. The mechanics were taking the blades out of an engine trying to retrieve a bird that got sucked in. 

When we lived in Nevada I used to track packages sent through the USPS. My package would get to Hawaiian Gardens sort facility in Los Angeles, then it would get trucked to Phoenix, AZ where it would be transferred to another truck going back to Los Angeles. From there, it would be sent to Las Vegas. And people wonder why the postal service always runs a deficit. Wild. Happened dozens of times. There is no reason to it at all. Somebody needs to lose a job. 

I just got off the phone with Adorama and they are going to refund all the shipping costs, which were over $100, so worth the extra day. Package just got a departure scan from Louisville.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 18, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> I've heard that before. Strange, that this is a bundle here in Europe (not only Germany) but not in the states...


Timing. It was free at release, I think. Still free with the RP.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 19, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> When you pay extra for next day shipping and get all excited because tomorrow is gonna seem like Christmas, and then you wake up and find this. Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! :


email the seller and ask for a refund of the 1 day shipping. They can deal with the shipper. Wait until you have it and determine that its ok first.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 19, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> email the seller and ask for a refund of the 1 day shipping. They can deal with the shipper. Wait until you have it and determine that its ok first.


Yes. Adorama refunded all shipping.


----------

